# I'm torn on Poplar!!



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

OK, here's the deal. We're in the process up finishing up our lake house and it's cabinet time. We are going for the rustic look throughout and want a coffee colored or chocolate colored kitchen cabinets. Our contractor's cabinet guy likes to use birch framing for the boxes, and poplar for the cabinet faces which kinda threw me back. I've used poplar before but never on a large scale. So I went internet hopping to get info on poplar cabinets and most of it was negative. The dowsides were mostly because it didn't hold up to alot of abuse, and it stained in a splotchy manner because of the darker sapwood, etc. But I have to be honest, the pics I saw on line of the darker finished cabinets were awesome and probably would look great in our house. It will just be the two of us, so cabinet abuse is not a factor, and the uneven staining may be the exact rustic look we're going for. So being throughly confused, and "torn" I came to the 2Cool braintrust for input. Anyone have any experience with poplar on a large scale and maybe even a dark stain? Any input, pro or con would be appreciated as I have to make a decision mucho pronto. Thanks..


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

I once owned a cabinet shop and we primarily used poplar for paint grade cabinets. Once in a blue moon we would stain it for customers not wanting to pay for maple. I think it looks good, the key is choosing similar looking woods, poplar can vary from white to light green to dark green to purple. If your cabinet builder can choose all similar shades of color it should stain more even and look better. I would personally apply a pre-stain conditioner to help facilitate the evenness. Best bet would be to have him stain several pieces of poplar and several pieces of birch that he intends to use. That should give you a good idea of what the finished product will look like


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks SL. I've talked to some others who also think it's OK for cabinet faces. The biggest opinions against it are those trying to sell me a more expensive line of cabinets, but that's to be expected.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am building some cabinets right now. The face frames, doors and drawer fronts are being made from poplar. These are base style cabinets that will be used to make a buffet for the dining room. The poplar will be painted. I am not sure if I would stain it.

The carcases will be built using prefinished birch.

If all goes well, we will attack the kitchen. Maple will be used for the face frames, drawers and drawer fronts. I will stain those.

Good luck. Post some pics.
Mike


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

I recently reworked a 100+- year old pie safe that was made of poplar. I had to replace rails and sytyles on 3 of the doors and a few structural pieces. I wound up having to stain the entire thing very dark to make all of the wood blend. I like the way it turned out. I used oil based minwax in Jacobean.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with poplar, but it is traditionally considered paint grade due to the extreme color variation. 

Use a gel stain, it will be easier to keep it even. 

Depending on how much you're building, the cost difference with that and maple shouldn't be extreme. Maybe look at pecan/hickory as an option. Much harder wood, more rustic/cabin looking. 

Think of the price based on how long you'll have it. You are making a possible lifetime investment, so if it is another 1000 bucks, it isn't a big deal. If you find out later you hate the poplar, it will cost many thousands more to rip out and replace.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

All good points. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Poplar is great for painting since it is very fine grained and can be sanded to a very smooth finish which takes minimal paint to cover. Those same qualities make it a lousy candidate for staining with uneven absorbtion, especially if there is any green wood. It is also soft and dents easily..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Face frames (made from poplar) are ready to go.

Base is leveled; toe kick is in place. Plywood is in the back of the truck, ready for the boxes.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Hook, if you want an example of the color variation you get with poplar, take a look at this chest of drawers I've almost finished:










Color and grain varies wildly in that piece. Some pieces are green, some are white, some are brown, some are pink even.

It would be extremely difficult to get any kind of consistency staining that piece, and in my opinion, it wouldn't look "rustic" in the end. It would just look bad (again my opinion).


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

The green will turn brown in a couple if hours in direct sunlight. I have a polar interior door sample that I bet most wood experts would say is walnut. I think the shop that did it stained it with watco Danish oil dark walnut and may have done a little more custom stain work on it. In the right hands poplar can really pop. 


Steve


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

during the depression poplar was known as poor mans walnut, if you pick your pieces you can get a good looking set out of it. I always use analine dye on poplar first to get a brown shade to it, then stain to color i want to end up with.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am building some raised panel doors for the cabinets. They will be painted but boy the grain sure looks good.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just made some cabinet doors using poplar for the rails and stile. These will be painted though. I agree with others that poplar isn't the best choice for the look you are trying to get.

Pine is always a good choice for rustic. Pine is soft, but a few dings add to the rustic. Hickory is also good for rustic, but much harder.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Got my doors ready to install. I like the grain, but they are destined for paint.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I like those! In the right hands (certainly not mine) I bet they would even stain up nicely. Looks good.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Installed and ready for paint.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

well, after much cussing and discussing over those poplar cabinets, I finally put my trust in the cabinet maker and let him do it his way. I can only say that we are absolutely delighted with the way they turned out. It is the exact look we were going for and I believe they did a fantastic job of staining. Took them two full days for the staining and finishing alone, but they are as smooth as furniture. The pulls and knobs aren't in yet, but here's the finished product. Thanks to all for your input and suggestions.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> well, after much cussing and discussing over those poplar cabinets, I finally put my trust in the cabinet maker and let him do it his way. I can only say that we are absolutely delighted with the way they turned out. It is the exact look we were going for and I believe they did a fantastic job of staining. Took them two full days for the staining and finishing alone, but they are as smooth as furniture. The pulls and knobs aren't in yet, but here's the finished product. Thanks to all for your input and suggestions.


I have to say that your lake house is a bit nicer than mine.. Looks like your canines guy did a great job.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> I have to say that your lake house is a bit nicer than mine.. Looks like your canines guy did a great job.


Thanks. I call it our lakehouse, but actually, it's our full time home. I would have never put that much into a weekend place.


----------

